# Neuer Rechner



## Spacemonkey (1. September 2002)

Da ich mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen REchner holen will, wüsste ich gerne wann die neuen von AMD und Intel rauskommen.
Es soll ja auch ein neuer Festplattenstandart rauskommen wisst ihr davon waS?


----------



## BigJuri (1. September 2002)

Also was Intel in Zukunft so rausbringt weis ich nicht, aber AMD rückt vermutlich den Clawhammer in der nächsten Zeit raus und das ist die erste 64bit-CPU von AMD. Die wird sicher ordentlich die Bude rocken.
Zum neuen Festplattenstandard: du meinst sicher SATA (=Serial ATA).
Genauere Infos dazu findest du hier.
Das wird sicher eine tolle Sache.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## eViLaSh (2. September 2002)

laut AMD soll im Oktober eine neue CPU rauskommen, die erstmals 166 mhz fsb (333mhz DDR).

Dieser soll Athlon XP 2700+ heissen.

auf den würde ich auch jedenfall warten.

Intel hat derzeit den 2,8 Ghz P4 am start.

und serial - ata lässt wohl auch noch ein wenig auf sich warten...


----------



## BigJuri (2. September 2002)

@eViLaSh: Also so lange lässt Serial ATA auch nicht mehr auf sich warten. Maxtor plant bereits Anfang bis Mitte September die ersten SATA-Platten auf den Markt zu bringen. Und dann kann es ja auch nicht mehr so lange dauern bis die anderen Plattenhersteller nachziehen.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## eViLaSh (2. September 2002)

schon klar, es gibt ja schon platten die SATA/150 unterstützen.

ich meine nur damit, bis man entgültig auf die neue technik umsteigt wird wohl noch einige zeit vergehen. zumahl diese noch nicht 100% ausgereift ist bzw. die ganzen eigenschaften der neuen übertragungsart von festplatten und controllern unterstützt wird, und es sich vielleicht deshalb nochnicht wirklich lohnt auf sowas schon jetzt umzusteigen.


----------



## Udo (2. September 2002)

Gibt es irgendein Release-Datum oder sowas ähnliches von den neuen AMD-CPU´s, und werden dann auch gemäß der 64Bit CPU´s auch neue Mainboards eigens zugeschnitten für 64Bit CPU´s rauskommen??


----------



## BigJuri (2. September 2002)

Ganz genau wissen das die Jungs von AMD wahrscheinlich selbst noch nicht, aber du kannst ja mal einen Blick auf die AMD Roadmap werfen, da stehen die ganzen CPUs inkl. angepeiltem Releasedatum.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## eViLaSh (2. September 2002)

der neue AMD mit 166 mhz fsb soll angeblich am 7. Oktober auf dem Markt erscheinen. Ob AMD das release datum einhält weiss man nicht 100%ig.

Ob bereits auf dem Markt verfügbare Mainboards, z.B. mit dem VIA KT333 Chipsatz, diesen Support bieten, ist dagegen noch ungewiss. Eine Reihe von Platinenherstellern wird nach der Einführung des Athlon XP 2700+ sicherlich entsprechende BIOS-Updates anbieten. Welche Boards den höheren FSB beherrschen und welche nicht, ist leider momentan noch nicht erschöpfend zu beantworten.


----------



## Moartel (3. September 2002)

Dann sollte man nur noch bedenken dass die neuen Sachen gerade am Anfang schweinisch teuer sind und sich das nicht jeder leisten kann / will.
Gerade bei den neuen CPUs ist der Speicher doch ein netter Flaschenhals und neuer, schnellerer Speicher ist oft sehr schwer zu bekommen und sündhaft teuer. Ich würds mir überlegen das neueste und tollste zu kaufen.
Du kriegst dann altbewährte und nicht viel langsamere Komponenten deutlich günstiger. Die würde ich mir nehmen.


----------



## El_Schubi (3. September 2002)

also mich interessieren zwecks 3d-rendering eher die sledgehammer cpus. weiß jemand was 2-8 way MP bedeutet? oder laufen diese cpus nur in unix oder solaris systemen?? (bin win2k nutzer  )


----------



## BigJuri (3. September 2002)

@El_Schubi: 2-8 way MP bedeutet das du - die entsprechende System-Architektur vorausgesetzt - 2 bis 8 multi-Prozessor-fähige CPUs verwenden kannst. Allerdings geht sowas nur mit High-End Server-Hardware, die absolut schweinsteuer ist.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## eViLaSh (3. September 2002)

win2k unterstützt höchstens nur dualprozessoren oder ?

wobei es eh fraglich ist 2-8 prozessoren für den heimgebrauch zu benutzen 

ich glaube sowas ist echt nur in bei extremen 3d-anwendungen oder videoschnitt notwendig ...


----------



## El_Schubi (3. September 2002)

nunja es ist nicht für den heimgebrauch sondern für extreme 3d-anwedungen(3ds max mit diversen raytracern) und videoschnitt.


----------



## Moartel (3. September 2002)

Bei solchen Anwendungen musst du halt noch schaun ob die wirklich von den mehreren CPUs angemessen (also in Relation zum Mehrpreis von Board und 2ter CPU + Aufpreis für MP-CPUs) profitieren. Manche Anwendungen können damit nicht umgehen.
Auch bei 64bit-CPUs wird erst die nächste Generation der 3D-Programme von den erweiterten Fähigkeiten profitieren (es sein denn der Hersteller macht einen Patch). Und dann stellt sich auch noch die Frage ob man das so oft braucht.


----------



## BigJuri (3. September 2002)

eViLaSh: Stimmt, Win2k kommt maximal nur mit 2 CPUs aus, wenn du mehr nutzen möchtest müsstest du auf UNIX oder Solaris umsteigen. Bei AIX weis ich es leider nicht.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Spacemonkey (3. September 2002)

Soll auch ein Nachfolger vom P4 rauskommen?
Den p4 will ich eigentlich nicht. ER ist mir zu teúer, aber ich habe gehört, dass der neue Intel sehr gut werden soll.


----------



## BigJuri (3. September 2002)

Intel-CPUs SIND in der Regel auch gut, aber du bekommst ums halbe Geld einen AMD der in manchen Bereichen noch schneller ist. Genau deshalb kommt mir nur mehr ein AMD in den Rechner.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Spacemonkey (3. September 2002)

Gut das sie teurer sind stimmt, aber hast du dir mal die kürzlichen Preissenkungen angesehen?

heise 

Da könnte man sich schon überlegen wieder einen Pentium zu holen.
Und wenn der neue Pentium wirklich sehr gut ist, dann hole ich mir lieber den, auch wenn er teurer ist.


----------



## El_Schubi (4. September 2002)

der neue intel heißt itanium, allerdings läuft windows auf dem nicht, da er 32 bit nicht kann.


----------



## Spacemonkey (4. September 2002)

Das heißt man müsste warten bis ein neues Windows rauskommt?
Aber dann laufen ja auch die Anwendungen nicht.
Blöd.

Dann muss doch ein AMD herhalten.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. September 2002)

Das Ding wird ein 64Bit Prozessor und damit wird ein Wechsel eingeleitet wie von Win3.1 -> Win95.
Du kannst jetzt schon XP als 64Bit-Version kaufen und professionelle Programme (nur für die ist das ja interessant) auch.

Zu der Glaubensfrage Intel <-> AMD

<b>Intel:</b>
Die schnellsten in allen Kategorien
Die teuersten in allen Kategorien
Leise wegen geringer Stromaufnahme
Beste Stabilität

<b>AMD:</b>
Verdammt billig
In allen Kategorien momentan langsamer
Laut weil Stromvernichter = Großer Lüfter

Deshalb wird in professionellen Rechner eigentlich nur Intel eingesetzt. Intel ist halt mit dem P4 bzw Xeon für den Profibereich während AMD die Consumer, Sparer und Gamer trifft.


Und wenn ich noch etwas einwerfen darf: Apple MacIntosh G4 Dual 1,25GHz. Mit 18 Gigaflops schnellste Graphicworkstation der Welt...natürlich nur im bezahlbaren Bereich also keine SGi


----------



## Udo (5. September 2002)

> Intel:
> Die schnellsten in allen Kategorien
> Die teuersten in allen Kategorien
> Leise wegen geringer Stromaufnahme
> Beste Stabilität



würde ich überhaupt nicht behaupten, denn in neuesten Benchmarks, ist einmal INTEL und einmal AMD vorne!! Egal ob bei Rendern von Grafiken, Spielen, Videobearbeitung, AutoCad, usw!!!

[AMD RULEZ]


----------



## Spacemonkey (5. September 2002)

Ich denke mal es ist wie bei den Autos.
Der eine kauft ein teures Auto, das gut ist und der andere kauft ein Auto was billig ist, aber genauso gut.
Es ist einfach Geschmacksache.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. September 2002)

> aber genauso gut.



Genau das stimmt ja nicht.
Ein Intel ist jetzt wo auch die Programme die SSE2-Commands unterstützden, deutlich schneller. Nenn mir ein Benchmarkergebnis, das anderes sagt, weder bei Chip noch CT noch Tomshardware findest du es - überall ist der P4 deutlich überlegen.
Zweiter Punkt ist die Architektur und Stabilität die nun einmal unübertroffen ist.

Deswegen bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage:

Intel for professionels oder PowerUser wo der Preis auch egal ist,
Amd für Consumer und Gamer die ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis wollen.


----------



## SirDregan (5. September 2002)

> der neue intel heißt itanium, allerdings läuft windows auf dem nicht, da er 32 bit nicht kann.



wisst ihr was?

http://home.bnbt.de/~ftp0050/gbaclan/img/tux.jpg


----------



## Spacemonkey (5. September 2002)

@SirDregan

Tolles Bild aber nicht jeder will Linux auf seinem Rechner haben.
Ich zB. nicht, weil mir Windows einfach lieber ist, da bequemer, leichter in der Bedienung, es gibt immer Treiber dafür und mittlerweile ist es auch stabil und halbwegs sicher.

@BubiBohnensack
Das mit der Stabilität kann sein, aber vergleiche mal einen Intel, der die MhZ hat, die ein AMD XP angibt.
Also meinetwegen einen P4 2,1 mit einem AMD P+ 2,1.
Hier ist mal der AMD schneller und mal der Intel.

Ach ja ich bin kein fanatischer AMD-Anhänger, ich hatte bisher nur Intel.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. September 2002)

Der größte Fehler meines Lebens? Okay, ich oute mich hier heute:

Einen AMD Rechner zu kaufen und aus finanziellen Mangel auch heute noch zu "nutzen".

*graus* *grr* *zensiert* *fluch*

Einmal AMD und nie wieder!

In der Firma seit gestern nen neuen P4 2.2 Gig mit Ti 4 128 Ram und 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher sauber aufm ASUS Board- coole Kiste!


----------



## Moartel (5. September 2002)

Hier läuft mein 2ter AMD wunderbar und zufriedenstellend. Ihr könnt mir viel erzählen, ich weiß dass weder AMD noch Intel das nonplusultra ist. Mal ist der schneller, mal der. Aber beide brauchen gute Bedingngen (Board, RAM) um ihre Leistung zu entfalten. Ist nun mal so dass AMD oft in billigen Systemem mit minderwertigen Komponenten verbaut wird und die schlechte Stabilität und geringe Zuverlässigkeit dieser Systeme ist leider nur Wind in die Segel der Intel-Jünger. 
Ich komme mir nur manchmal ehrlich gesagt ein wenig verarscht vor weil ich das Gefühl habe dass Leute die ein wenig Ahnung vortäuschen wollen sagen dass Intel besser sei. Das soll kein Affron gegenüber irgendjemand sein! Wenn ich die Kohle hätte würde ich mir vielleicht auch einen teuren P4 mit Rambus kaufen. Aber ich glaube dass mir ein günstigeres AMD-System auch reichen würde. Die Diskussion halte ich zur Zeit ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig sinnlos weil mit den neuen Prozessoren die kommen und neuer Software die Karten erstmal neu gemischt werden. Dann sehen wir wer am Ende die Nase vorn hat. Die Meinungen gehen da ja von: AMD ist dann der Kind und Intel kann dichtmachen bis zu Intel zieht dann total davon und AMD ist endgültig erledigt. Ich lehne mich da lieber zurück, lächle darüber und warte auf das was kommen wird. 
Am Ende sollte man noch bedenken dass optimierte Software nicht überall zum Einsatz kommt und gerade auf einem Board wie diesem hier viele Leute sind die spezielle Programme einsetzen auf denen eine CPU deutlich besser ist (bei diesen Programmen ist das ja oft der P4). Da man gerne von sich auf andere schließt meint man dann dass Intel einfach für alle besser wäre. 
Bei den Benchmarks sollte man sich einfach mal überlegen ob die nicht doch ein wenig zu sehr mit dem Dreck (meine Meinung) protzen den sie mir hochoptimierten Praxisfernen Programmen und Compilern zusammengewurschtelt haben. 
Bei vielen Anwendungen des täglichen Gebrauchs spielt es kaum eine Rolle was ich für ein System habe. Abgesehen von der Maus ist es für mich auch völlig egal ob ich am 1.1 Celi Notebook oder am 1.4 AMD PC arbeite. Windows ist am PC auch nicht merklich schneller. Und bei spielen ist der Unterschied doch oft genug nicht groß genug dass es was ausmacht oder wir bewegen uns fps-mäßig in einem Bereicht in dem es eh vollkommen egal ist.

Ich steh zu meinem AMD, da könnt ihr mich gernhaben    . 
Für ein Notebook käme aber nur Intel in Frage, da ist AMD (noch?) nichts.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. September 2002)

> Ist nun mal so dass AMD oft in billigen Systemem mit minderwertigen Komponenten verbaut wird



Ja, zum Beispiel das es keine Boards gibt, auf die eine AMD CPU draupasst, aber wo ein Intel Chipsatz drauf ist.

Und definitiv läuft Windows besser miut dem Intelchipsatz!


----------



## Moartel (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *
> Und definitiv läuft Windows besser miut dem Intelchipsatz! *


Inwiefern? Mein AMD läuft einwandfrei.

Ich spiele hier jetzt einfach mal ein wenig AMD-Anwalt weils hier auch so einen geben muss


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. September 2002)

also ich wüsste nicht wiso AMD qualitativ schlechter sein sollte als intel. im moment spricht genau soviel für bzw. gegen intel/AMD wie dafür.... 

AMD pro

preis/leistung
kompatibilität

comtra 

hitze


intel 

pro 

leistung

contra 

preis 
chipset kompatibilität 



ein P4 ist nur ganz klar schneller als ein AMD XP wenn er mit RD-Ram betrieben wird..und das ist so teuer das das eh keiner macht also kann man sich grad so gut einen billigeren AMD kaufen....


----------



## Spacemonkey (6. September 2002)

Ich finde es schon erstaunlich wie die Meinungen zu diesem Thema sind.
es gab mal ne Zeit da war AMD richtig beliebt und Intel wollte keiner mehr aber jetzt?

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Sammelklage gg Intel?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. September 2002)

LOL zu dem thema sag ich nur amerkia.... ^^


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. September 2002)

Nunja, die Meinungen, die du hören wirst, hängen ganz von dem Umfeld ab!

Bist du auf einem Gamerforum heißt es "Intel sucks" weil zu teuer.
Auf Profiboards wird nie ein AMD vetreten sein, weil Profis (also Leute, die damit Geld verdienen z.B. im Publishingbereich) wohl immer Intel haben.

Das ist auch deren Firmenphilosophie. Also sei jedem hingestellt was er will.

Braucht man Leistung und Stabilität = Intel
Excellentes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis = AMD

Ich habe selber auch einen AMD, weil ich einfach kein Geld habe. Der nächste Computer wird aber ein PowerMac sein denke ich.


----------



## eViLaSh (6. September 2002)

> Ich habe selber auch einen AMD, weil ich einfach kein Geld habe. Der nächste Computer wird aber ein PowerMac sein denke ich.



ein wiederspruch in sich ? 

und das klischee, dass INTEL nur für business-lösungen und AMD nur für heim-lösungen verwendet werden ist auch überholt...

zumal der Preisunterschied auch nicht mehr die große Rolle spielt.

Intel wurde einfach mehr in Komplett-Systeme gesteckt als AMD

deswegen ist er wohl unter vielen Leuten bekannter, zumal macht Intel TV-Werbung. Es ist einfach so, dass Intel noch bekannter ist als AMD. 

Was sich ja aber in letzter Zeit geändert hat.
Ich würde sagen beide haben in vielen bereichen ihre vor und nachteile...unabhängig von business oder spiele-pc´s...


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. September 2002)

und naja auch im server/buissnes bereich haben die intel keine stich mehr gegen AMD ... siehe 64-bit CPU's....


----------



## Spacemonkey (6. September 2002)

@DarkLordSilver


> und naja auch im server/buissnes bereich haben die intel keine stich mehr gegen AMD


Wieso hört man dann fast nur von Intel?
Wobei die Xeon sind ja noch P3 oder?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. September 2002)

weil die vergleiche mit den hammer und intel prototypen stattgefunden haben und diese noch nicht auf dem markt sind .... und lol xeon...da sind ja noch die athlon MP besser .... ^^


----------



## Spacemonkey (6. September 2002)

Also so wie ich dich verstehe meinst du, die haben den noch nicht veröffentlichten Hammer mit dem verfügbaren Intel verglichen?
WEnn das der Fall ist, dann hat Intel noch immer die Möglichkeit bis der hammer kommt einen neuen Prozessor zu veröffentlichen und dann kann man die vergleichen.



> und lol xeon...da sind ja noch die athlon MP besser


Was sind denn im Moment die achfolger zu Xeon? Ich bin da nicht so informiert!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. September 2002)

XEON ist Intels Serverprozessor und gleichzeitig deren Teuerster und Bester.
Findest ihn nur in High-End-Workstations und Servern.
Schau mal bei Dell.de unter der Profiline...

Schlecht kann er nicht sein, da wohl kaum ein Server auf was Anderem läuft.


----------



## Spacemonkey (6. September 2002)

Dann versteh ich nicht warum Darklordsilver es so komisch fand!


----------



## BigJuri (6. September 2002)

Also ich habe mit meinem AMD auch keine Probleme. Der kleine 1,4 GHz-Kerl läuft bei mir seit ca. 6 Monaten stabil auf 1,85 GHz und ich bin damit bei Benchmarks fast immer schneller als mein Freund, der einen 1,8 GHz P4 hat. (Ram haben wir beide gleich viel - 256 MB, und wir haben für den Test auch zwei gleiche Grakas eingebaut).
Und er hat damals für seinen P4 soweit ich mich erinnern kann ca. das doppelte bezahlt.  

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. September 2002)

> Dann versteh ich nicht warum Darklordsilver es so komisch fand!



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. September 2002)

nene der vergleich fandd zwischen 2 prototxpen statt...von den ist noch keiner auf dem markt ...und für ein xeon kannste dir ein AMD MP sys mit 4 cpu's kaufen und das ist dann wirklich besser... ^^


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *
> Inwiefern? Mein AMD läuft einwandfrei.
> 
> Ich spiele hier jetzt einfach mal ein wenig AMD-Anwalt weils hier auch so einen geben muss   *



Lesen?





> Und definitiv läuft Windows besser mit dem Intelchipsatz!



Es ist so, das *Windows* diese Chipsätze wie Via, Ali, Sis und so weiter nicht so gut unterstützt wie den Intelchipsatz, dieses wirkt sich auf Performance und Systemstabilität aus.
Inwieweit, da möchte ich jetzt hier nicht wilde Behauptungen veröffentlichungen, da deises von der Gesamtheit des Systems abhängig ist.

Wobei dieses sicherlich darauf beruht, das sich Komponenten des selben Herstellers einfach etwas besser "verstehen" - schwer zu erklären....

Naja, bau mal eine Volvogetriebe auf einen Mercedesmotor und versiuch ein Reennen zu gewinnen.


----------



## Moartel (7. September 2002)

Es mag schon sein dass du Recht hast, aber lesen allein hilft da nicht, da muss man auch ein wenig denken und rechnen. Wenn ich mir überlege dass ich in der Praxis hier durch mein AMD-System keine für mich erkennbaren Nachteile spüre und die Performance gut ist (Benchmarks etc.) kann es mir recht egal sein ob Windows den Chip auf meinem Board mehr oder wenider gut unterstützt. Wenn mir der Rechner nie abstürzt oder sich einfach aufhängt kann es mir egal sein ob der Chip angeblich zu Lasten der Stabilität geht. Mag ja sein, bemerkt habe ich davon wirklich nichts.
Die Theorie ist mir da eigentlich relativ egal, in der Praxis geht alles einwandfrei und das zählt nun mal für mich. 
Ich verstehe schon was du da meinst, aber solange das bei mir gut funktioniert ist es für mich kein Grund auf Intel umzusteigen. 
Wenn dus genau nimmst kannst du froh sein dass es genug Leute gibt die AMDs haben und dass die bei den meisten gut funktionieren. Denn nur weil Intel sein Fast-Monopol nicht mehr hat (dank AMD) kriegst du deine Intel-CPU billiger und besser als du sie sonst bekommen hättest. 
Im Endeffekt ist es ja oft genug so dass das größte Stabilitätsrisiko am PC, egal welcher Art, Tastatur und Maus sind, oder besser gesagt die Person die sie bedient!

Dieser Text war für Webcutdirektor bestimmt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2002)

Mag ja sein das esd bei manchen/vielen "gut ausgeht" trotz AMD und Chipsatz der nicht von Intel ist, aber bei einem Großteil, der überwiegt, funktioniert es nicht.
Alleine ca. 75 Prozent der PCs die bei uns zur Wartung, Reparutur, etc. in die Werkstatt kommen ( PCs die wir nicht verkauft haben , angemerkt) sind Irgenwelche AMD Kombinationen.
Für mich als Techniker in Sachen EDv ist dieses auschlaggebend:

Dem Kunden ein Sytem zu verkaufen, das so stabil läuft wie es nur möglich ist und dabei nicht zu kalkulieren/spekulieren, das es ja auch mit einem AMD evtl. klappt.

Abhängig von Art der Nutzung des PCs und Gesamtauslastung des Systems unter Berücksichtigung von:

gesamter Hardware ( Anzahl, Art der Steckkarten/Peripherie ) 
Software
Betriebsart ( Dauer, etc. )
Nutzart ( Spiele, Office, Puplishing, etc. )


Jeder Kunde erwartet von mir ein Sytem, das stabil läuft, das bekommt er.

Und wenn sich jemand privat für Spielen kaufen will, na gut soll er!

Ich bleibe auf dem Standpunkt, das es ein Intel schon sein muss, auch wenn ich zu Hause selber keinen habe *schäm*, wo ich in einem Standpunkt recht gebe der finanzielen Frage. Aber einschränken möchte ich es in soweit, ich könnte mir momentan weder 'nen AMD, noch`'nen Intel PC einfach so leisten und mein neuer wird ein Intel!


----------



## DarkLordSilver (7. September 2002)

also die windows integration des zb. VIA KT400 chip und des intel i845 unterscheidet sich überhaupt nicht an der stabilität, das ist wirklich unwichtig welcche basis das system hat,,, ausschlageben ist das OS. die installierten progi's & treiber, der user und die pci karte & externe geräte.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DarkLordSilver _
> *also die windows integration des zb. VIA KT400 chip und des intel i845 unterscheidet sich überhaupt nicht an der stabilität, das ist wirklich unwichtig welcche basis das system hat,,, ausschlageben ist das OS. die installierten progi's & treiber, der user und die pci karte & externe geräte. *



Da kann ich nur sagen informier Dich mal besser PUNKT


----------



## DarkLordSilver (8. September 2002)

U 2 ^^


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. September 2002)

Man denke mal an die Via4in1 Treiber, die bei Intelboars alle schon in Windows intergriert sind!


----------

